# Bar Code Scanning App for iPod Touch/iPhone



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand that the camera on the i'Touch is not as good as the iPhone's, but I still hope I'll be able to use the i'Touch as a bar code scanner.

Has anyone used any of the scanning apps available?  Any feedback?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I usually use the ones built into the Goodreads and Amazon apps and those work great for what I need... Before they were included, I used the RedLaser scanner and that worked very well.. It's been awhile since I used it, so I don't know if any of the updates have messed it up or improved it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The initial reviews of the RedLaser sounded great, but some the later reviews indicate that an upgrade made it crash a lot...

I'll check out the Amazon app, which I haven't really used much.

Betsy


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

The Amazon app is great, because if the store has covered the bar code with a proprietary sticker, you can just snap a photo of the front of the box, and Amazon will almost always find the item for you that way.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the Red Laser one as it gives prices in multiple stores.

The Amazon one is ok, but sometimes doesn't even show the amazon.com price,  but only the Amazon Marketplace listing prices.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I like the Red Laser one as it gives prices in multiple stores.
> 
> The Amazon one is ok, but sometimes doesn't even show the amazon.com price, but only the Amazon Marketplace listing prices.


I like the Red Laser one, too, when checking on prices in competing stores.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all don't have any problems with the latest version of Red Laser?

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just downloaded it yesterday on my new iPhone and scanned a few things playing around.  Didn't give me any problems.  But I haven't used it much yet.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all don't have any problems with the latest version of Red Laser?
> 
> Betsy


I don't use it a lot, but I haven't had problems when I used it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tried it with a CD, worked pretty well...

Betsy


----------

